# $100 Goose



## 1stgoose (Oct 26, 2010)

OK, here is the deal. I have been duck hunting for 2 years and I love it. I have shot all kinds of ducks. However, I have not shot a goose. If somebody is willing to take me out goose hunting and I shoot a goose, I'll give you $100 bill. Plain and simple.


----------



## muledeer#1 (Dec 2, 2008)

It took me 15 waterfowl season to finally kill a goose so 2 years isn't to bad! But good luck on your quest!


----------



## jason411 (Feb 8, 2010)

Just find ya some geese and put a stalk on em. Save your money.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

I probably would have helped ya but the offer of money turned my stomach. People thinking they can buy their way to a kill bothers me. If you want to buy your way to your quarry hire a licensed and insured guide that will run ya between 2-3 hundred for a day. Most of the guys on here are everyday folks that would help folks for the asking and money isn't a big motivator.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Larry, your avatar is gone!

I agree with wanting to buy a goose being off putting. I bet there are guys that will work out some help for you here, just ask real nice.

Welcome to the forum


----------



## 1stgoose (Oct 26, 2010)

That’s real funny luv2fsh&hnt, and Bax because all the posts on here were guys are asking for partners, and somebody to go hunting with have no replies at all. So take me out for free, that would be great, or are you to disgusted with me


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Oh not intending to offend at all. Its just kind of odd to see people to offer to pay on here. We do our best to help guys out with the knowledge we have. But when someone tries to "buy" a hunt, it seems strange around here.

Sorry if it seemed like an attack


----------



## CCCP (Jan 11, 2009)

1stgooze,
on a ksl.com go to a classified page, servces, firearm and hunting services. For $200 you will find what you want.
Personally I didn't get any duck or goose in my life yet. I'm a little bit disappointed.. But I'm keeping trying.


----------



## jason411 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ive asked to go out with people... People have taken me out... I have met alot of good people off this site, you just gotta ask nicely....


----------



## 1stgoose (Oct 26, 2010)

Will you please take me out, and if you want the hundred bucks great, if not even better.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

The jig is up on you now. Nobody is gonna sell you their spot for $100. 

As for guys asking for a hunting partner, and seeing no replies, its called a private message. Most arrangements like that happen through PM, so the who, what, when, where can be done privately, without the whole www seeing their plans. 

Seriously, why would you wanna pay for it anyway? Does it not devalue the experience for you at all? It would for me. What is your motivation? Did you never learn patience? I just barely got my first goose. Took me 4 years. It wasn't easy, but the fact that I had to crawl in on my belly for 200 yards made it that much more special. Some things can be bought. Some can't. I would suggest learning how to outsmart your quarry. It will make your first goose that much better.


----------



## jason411 (Feb 8, 2010)

Chaser said:


> The jig is up on you now. Nobody is gonna sell you their spot for $100.
> 
> As for guys asking for a hunting partner, and seeing no replies, its called a private message. Most arrangements like that happen through PM, so the who, what, when, where can be done privately, without the whole www seeing their plans.
> 
> Seriously, why would you wanna pay for it anyway? Does it not devalue the experience for you at all? It would for me. What is your motivation? Did you never learn patience? I just barely got my first goose. Took me 4 years. It wasn't easy, but the fact that I had to crawl in on my belly for 200 yards made it that much more special. Some things can be bought. Some can't. I would suggest learning how to outsmart your quarry. It will make your first goose that much better.


Well said my friend :!:


----------



## 1stgoose (Oct 26, 2010)

Instead of wasting 2 more years trying to learn how to goose hunt on my own, with no partners, wouldn't it be better to give someone an incentive to teach me?


----------



## jason411 (Feb 8, 2010)

There are hunters that would love to take you out, especially with you being new to the sport. You just got to come about asking someone the right way. Offering to pay someone isnt really the way in my opninion. There are alot of guides that would love to take your money... I personally think the longer you wait, the more youll be excited. I've not killed a goose yet.. I've not killed a banded duck yet... I've only killed a limit 1 time.. Patience is everything in life


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

1stgoose said:


> Instead of wasting 2 more years trying to learn how to goose hunt on my own, with no partners, wouldn't it be better to give someone an incentive to teach me?


Wasting two years hunting??? Are you kidding me? Seriously, I would like to know what your motivation is with this? Why are you so anxious to make it happen? Are you on a time limit or something? Why the hurry?

Keep asking the right questions here on the forum, and pour over the older posts. Few will be willing to share spots to hunt, but the knowledge that you can glean will help flatten the learning curve. You said you have shot lots of ducks. How did you learn to find ducks? Is finding the issue with geese, or is drawing them in the problem? Can you call, and sound reasonably good? What do you think you are doing wrong? What do you think you are doing right? Give us an assessment, and maybe we can help. There are a few experts on here, but most of us are just blue-collar, do-it-yourselfers who may be able to share a thing or two to help you out. Collectively, you may just learn enough to make it happen! Most of all, be patient, and be humble. The help will follow if you do these things.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Bax* said:


> Larry, your avatar is gone!
> 
> I agree with wanting to buy a goose being off putting. I bet there are guys that will work out some help for you here, just ask real nice.
> 
> Welcome to the forum


It happened on another site too but I thought it was because it was a pic I stole from google images. My avatar here was a pic I took of my dog on a trip year before last. Maybe it is Wyogoob messin with me. He likes to delete my posts now maybe he is messing with my avatar because my dog looks better than his dog.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

1stgoose said:


> Instead of wasting 2 more years trying to learn how to goose hunt on my own, with no partners, wouldn't it be better to give someone an incentive to teach me?


I will tell you what you find a place that geese are roosting or feeding pattern them so you know what time they are coming and when they are leaving and I will help you set up to get one. I have a place or more of my own but I spent hours studying maps and miles hiking to find them and I will be damned if I just give them away. What you offered is illegal. When money is involved from the gate you are looking for a guide and at one hundred bucks I would be cutting the licensed and insured guides throat and I don't roll like that. I would love to help anyone get their first anything but the way you approached it was not only illegal but unethical in my opinion.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

I am very confused why the $100! With my very limited amount of duck and goose hunting I found some great friends on this forum that took me out and I can say I have learned a ton from them but I still have miles to go. I will tell you though that I am not going to give you a spot because those spots are not mine to give number 1. I did however get my 1st Goose on my 1st day out that weighed in at 9.11 LBS. All you have to do around here is follow the ethics of being a good hunter and you will recieve the help. Pocket your money and look for friends that can help and not Hot Spot! I have been out every week about 3 times per week since the opener and I just can't see why or how you are not getting the chance to smoke a goose. Put in the time and you will be more greatful with your kill than if you pay for it. Last but not least, 1st goose on 1st day out pure luck on my part! Good luck in your endevour and keep your money.


----------



## mudDuk935 (Oct 19, 2010)

you just got to work at it man. nothing comes easy....i have been hunting for 10 years now and just got my first goose last year, but thats part of the fun of huntin. i dont wanna sound like a d##k but you buy meat at the store.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

1stgoose said:


> Instead of wasting 2 more years trying to learn how to goose hunt on my own, with no partners, wouldn't it be better to give someone an incentive to teach me?


pard... you have all the incentive you need. get serious about it, put on your big boy britches and dedicate a little time to just geese (you'll be surprised what hard work can do), or put in your time like the rest of us poor bastages have done for decades and hope for a little luck from time to time.

...lost me at 100.00 :?


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

If i could take you out i'd do it for free. Problem is I tag along with others already. 

But I've asked for help here and had offers from people to go out. Pretty nice folks around. I see no problem with your post offering $100 at all. Maybe try and say it differantly and they will like it, offer to pay for their gas and goodies LOL. Like I said i'd help ya if I could bro!


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Im also lost at the 100 bucks. I guess if it was a trip where you can gain access to some fields or something like that with some guys, it would most likely be worth it (more or less a access fee). If somebody takes the offer and they are confident they can get you on a goose, 100 bucks is actually really a good deal if you are getting a prime goose spot out of it. Hell if somebody will show me a public spot that im almost guarantee'd a goose every time I go out, Ill pay $200  

Im with these other guys on here..... If your that hard up to get a goose, I would fork out 200 bucks and go with a guide service. Alot of times they can get ya on a limit.... especially with the private fields these guys have access to.

Me personally, i would put that 100 bucks into some goose silo's or a dozen shells and get out and do some leg work. Give it time and you will get some geese on your own. It definately makes you feel better about getting birds on your own rather than paying for them.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Sorry guys I'm with 1st Goose on this one......Money talks bull**** walks....You know how many guys want to hook up for a hunt and a chance to shoot something? I enjoy taking people out with me and teaching them what I know but it costs *ME* every time I go. The closest WMA from me is 50 miles and I have a truck to fuel and a boat to fuel. I would never ask for $100 but $15 or so a guy to cover my some of my expenses. People always want to go but they generally don't offer anything $ up front. I think 1st Goose just threw that number out there as a good gesture, I don't think most guys would expect to get that much money, just help out a little for some of the general expenses.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> Sorry guys I'm with 1st Goose on this one......Money talks **** walks....You know how many guys want to hook up for a hunt and a chance to shoot something? I enjoy taking people out with me and teaching them what I know but it costs *ME* every time I go. The closest WMA from me is 50 miles and I have a truck to fuel and a boat to fuel. I would never ask for $100 but $15 or so a guy to cover my some of my expenses. People always want to go but they generally don't offer anything $ up front. I think 1st Goose just threw that number out there as a good gesture, I don't think most guys would expect to get that much money, just help out a little for some of the general expenses.


+1

1st goose.geese are hard to kill here in utah in less you got land.The geese are starting to show up now.Hit some of the wma along the Wasatch front and hunt them. Spend a day and put miles on your truck or car and go look for where the geese are right now and then go back and hunt them. If I could get you a goose I would take you out. but I cant. i have been getting lucky this year so farr.with the geese that I have killed.Good luck and stay at it man.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> Sorry guys I'm with 1st Goose on this one......Money talks **** walks....You know how many guys want to hook up for a hunt and a chance to shoot something? I enjoy taking people out with me and teaching them what I know but it costs *ME* every time I go. The closest WMA from me is 50 miles and I have a truck to fuel and a boat to fuel. I would never ask for $100 but $15 or so a guy to cover my some of my expenses. People always want to go but they generally don't offer anything $ up front. I think 1st Goose just threw that number out there as a good gesture, I don't think most guys would expect to get that much money, just help out a little for some of the general expenses.


++1. sure, an offer to help cover expences is one thing but...

good gesture or not, to me thats quite a bit of money to be waving around with the notion of it only takes money to be successful.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Longgun you are right, a $100 is alot of money for a goose.(or any bird)

Here's the thing; guys spend all kinds of money to hunt pheasants and chukars on bird farms and nobody is slamming on them. Guys pay guides to help them get a swan, and I think they are one of the easiest birds to find. I think 1stgoose just wants to shoot a goose and does not want to wait years to get one. Killing geese is fairly easy if you know where to go and how to do it, but a guy that's never done it will struggle until he learns and gains experience. I'm not a patient person and I would have gladly paid for someones expertise years ago. I learned from trial and error......mostly error. :O•-: I'm still learning too, I hunt mostly public land and the birds work much differently than they would on private ground that doesn't get beat to death by hunters.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

I wasn't slamming him. I pointed out that if he wanted to pay he needed to hire a licensed and insured guide. I have and will help folks but not for pay. I am not licensed or insured and it is illegal to take money in exchange for killing critters unless one is licensed and insured.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

luv2fsh&hnt said:


> . I am not licensed or insured and it is illegal to take money in exchange for killing critters unless one is licensed and insured.


Not in waterfowling.You don't have to be licensed guide in Utah to guide waterfowl. that only big game.


----------



## 1stgoose (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks for seeing my point of view. The truth of the matter is I was going to go with a guide on private land, but I thought I would rather pay someone on here and get a real public experience, and maybe make some new friends for future hunting. But that's not going as smooth as I thought. Its great to get all kinds of different feedback, and opinions, I'm learning new things already.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> luv2fsh&hnt said:
> 
> 
> > . I am not licensed or insured and it is illegal to take money in exchange for killing critters unless one is licensed and insured.
> ...


Perhaps I need to read it again but I thought the new law says "all" guides must be licensed and insured.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

1stgoose said:


> Thanks for seeing my point of view. The truth of the matter is I was going to go with a guide on private land, but I thought I would rather pay someone on here and get a real public experience, and maybe make some new friends for future hunting. But that's not going as smooth as I thought. Its great to get all kinds of different feedback, and opinions, I'm learning new things already.


I think you are going to be OK. Try a different approach by asking around on here to go out with some of the guys and when you are out ask for information as to how they get Geese. Keep your money for the mount of your goose and just offer to help in gas and what not. Look online at how goose hunting works and get very familiar with your call as well. I have some carry-lite stackable decoys I would loan you if interested just PM me. Although the goose doesn't open back up for 3 more days in the Ogden bay howard Slough area but I saw a good 30+ yesterday evening out in one of the units. How long have you been hunting Waterfowl? Think about what you have tried that hasn't worked and ask on here how others do it and get out and scout different areas. The next 3 days are going to be the money maker for you if you can locate a good flight pattern for them. I don't have much to offer but PM me if there is anything I can help you with. Good Luck.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

luv2fsh&hnt said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="luv2fsh&hnt":3u38tqdw]. I am not licensed or insured and it is illegal to take money in exchange for killing critters unless one is licensed and insured.
> ...


Perhaps I need to read it again but I thought the new law says "all" guides must be licensed and insured.[/quote:3u38tqdw]

yea that was just for big game.


----------



## justdrew (Apr 4, 2009)

so is anyone going to take you out then?


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> Longgun you are right, a $100 is alot of money for a goose.(or any bird)
> 
> Here's the thing; guys spend all kinds of money to hunt pheasants and chukars on bird farms and nobody is slamming on them. Guys pay guides to help them get a swan, and I think they are one of the easiest birds to find. I think 1stgoose just wants to shoot a goose and does not want to wait years to get one. Killing geese is fairly easy if you know where to go and how to do it, but a guy that's never done it will struggle until he learns and gains experience. I'm not a patient person and I would have gladly paid for someones expertise years ago. I learned from trial and error......mostly error. :O•-: I'm still learning too, I hunt mostly public land and the birds work much differently than they would on private ground that doesn't get beat to death by hunters.


please dont misinterpret what i have said, im not slamming him and i sincereley hope he hasnt taken it that way . just the whole money this and money that, that gets tossed around in the name of sucess of bagging an animal ruffles my hackles a bit thats all... (ie, big game and the bs that follows em)


----------



## captain (Nov 18, 2007)

Jeppers Longgun. I was just getting ready to pull my wallet out to try and get another hunt out of your boat, but now I guess I will have to reconsider.  I would drop $100 in a minute if you could promise me another day like the last time you took me out.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

captain said:


> Jeppers Longgun. I was just getting ready to pull my wallet out to try and get another hunt out of your boat, but now I guess I will have to reconsider.  I would drop $100 in a minute if you could promise me another day like the last time you took me out.


 sure... keep that bill in your wallet and youre on! 8) 

the end result of that particular day i would hedge a bet was BLIND A** LUCK! or honkers are REAL partial to grilled Cheese Brat's! :mrgreen:

...hows that go? "Rather be lucky than good"? yeah ill take that anytime.


----------



## sudden thunder (Dec 17, 2008)

So someone help this guy out with an invite.You just may have found the next long term hunting partner?


----------



## mallardgoose (Oct 11, 2010)

I like your style. I would take you out but I know nothing of goose hunting. I can take you duck hunting for $1.



sudden thunder said:


> So someone help this guy out with an invite.You just may have found the next long term hunting partner?


----------

